# Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds



## Loschi1990 (14. Januar 2018)

*Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen Headset.

Ich habe nur das alte abgeschlossen und das neue angeschlossen. Und meine Kommunikationspartner stören sich daran das sie sich doppelt hören und meine PC-Sounds mitübertragen werden.

Das Problem habe ich auch schon gegoogelt und es scheint an irgendwelchen audio Einstellungen zu liegen die bei mir aber eigentlich alle in Ordnung sind.

Hat vllt jemand DIE Lösung parat?

Neuster Audio Treiber ist installiert.


----------



## JackA (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Und das alte Headset war und das neue Headset ist? oder traust du dich nicht, den Namen zu verraten?


----------



## Loschi1990 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Dachte das sei nicht von Relevanz weil dieses Problem bei verschiedenen Headsets auftritt. Und beide per 2-Klinke angeschlossen wurden.

Alt: Speedlink Coniux Stereo Gaming
Neu: QH-90


----------



## JackA (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Wo angeschlossen? kann sein, dass es generell von deinem Onboard kommt, falls da angeschlossen. Deinstallier mal die aktuellen Treiber und hol noch das korrekte Paket vom Mainboardhersteller. Evtl. gibts da auch eine Funktion, so ähnlich wie "was Sie hören" von Creative.
Wenns nix bringt, eine kleine USB Soundkarte besorgen. Dein vorheriges Headset war über USB, darum gabs die Probleme da nicht, deshalb sollte man die Hardware auch beim Namen nennen, die Probleme macht, genauso wie ich 0 Ahnung habe, wo eben das QPad Headset bei dir angeschlossen ist. Das sind alles jetzt Vermutungen von mir, da mehr nicht machbar ist.


----------



## Loschi1990 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

DAs Speedlink war auch mit Klinke.
Beide hab ich vorne an den Front und hinten an den Mainboard Anschlüssen probiert.
Ich habe den Treiber deinstalliert und mir den aktuellsten von der Herstellerseite geladen.


----------



## jeez90 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Keine Ahnung ob es was bringt, doch bei mir hab ich das so beseitigen können: Geh mit Rechtsklick auf dein Lautsprechersymbol unten rechts, da auf Wiedergabegeräte und da das Headset mit rechts anklicken, auf Eigenschaften gehen und da unter Pegel könnten zwei Balken sein - einer für den Headsetlautsprecher, einer für das Mikrofon. Diesen muten.


----------



## Loschi1990 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Da sind ein paar Regler. Welchen meinst du genau?


----------



## jeez90 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Bei mir war es der Regler Mikrofon aber damit würde es nicht besser Oder? Mal probeweise das Mikrophon im nächsten Reiter gemutet? Oder mal einen Entstörfilter probiert?


----------



## JackA (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*



Loschi1990 schrieb:


> DAs Speedlink war auch mit Klinke.


Okay, wusste nicht, dass es das Speedlink in USB und Klinke gab. Du kannst mit dem Speedlink definitiv den Fall ausschließen, dass sich der PC Sound auch übertragen hat?
Denn dann ist der Fall eigentlich klar, auch wenn es mir untypisch vor kommt. Wenn du nichts änderst, einmal das Speedlink und einmal das QPad verwendest, am selben Onboard, mit den selben Settings und bei einem überträgt sich nicht der PC-Sound und beim anderen schon, dann kanns nur am Headset liegen. Das ist auch garnicht so untypisch, dass der Sound überspricht, aber das sollte bei dem QPad eigentlich nicht auftreten.
Hast du das Volume immer bei 100%? was passiert, wenn du mal auf 50% regelst?
Ansonsten wäre eine Alternative noch eine USB-Soundkarte mal zu versuchen. Wobei das eher eine Verzweiflungstat wäre.

*Zu dem Thema dass sich andere selbst hören beim QH-90 finde ich einen einzigen Beitrag von 2014, der unbeantwortet blieb, bei allen anderen scheint es keine Probleme zu geben.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*



> Und meine Kommunikationspartner stören sich daran das sie sich doppelt hören und meine PC-Sounds mitübertragen werden.


Das klingt stark danach, als ob deine Stereo-Wiedergabe (digital) zurück in den Mikrofon-Input geroutet wird.


> Das Problem habe ich auch schon gegoogelt und es scheint an  irgendwelchen audio Einstellungen zu liegen die bei mir aber eigentlich  alle in Ordnung sind.


Nein, sind sie offensichtlich nicht. 

Da ich deinen Audio-Treiber nicht kenne, hier die entsprechende Einstellung im den Windows-Audio-Optionen:
1) Rechtsklick auf das Windows-Laufstärke-Symbol rechts unten in der Taskleiste
2) Linksklick auf Aufnahmegeräte
3) Im nun geöffneten Fenster "Sound", Reiter "Aufnahme" in der Liste den Mikrofoneingang auswählen / markieren
4) Eigenschaften öffen
5) Im nun geöffneten Fester "Eigenschaften von <dein Mikrofoneingang> den Reiter "Abhören" auswählen
6) Feld "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden" in der Mitte -> ist das aktiviert oder deaktiviert?

Es ist möglich, dass dein Realktek-Treiber (?) diese Option auch irgendwo in seinem Treiber-UI hat - da müsstest du uns aber mir Screenshots versorgen.


----------



## Loschi1990 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Ok hatte eben noch kurz jemanden im Discord um das ganze Scenario einmal zu testen.
Kurzfassung:
Mit neuem Headset war egal mit welchem Pegel oder EInstellung der Sound zu hören der von den Kopfhöhrern abgespielt wird. Sound der vom ebenfals angeschlossenen Fernseher übertragen wurde, wurde nicht im DIscord mitübertragen.
Mit dem alten Speedlink wurde nix übertragen.
Headset geht Retour.
Frage ist nochmal QH-90 oder anderes?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Benutzt du 'nen Onboard-Sound-Chip, 'ne dedizierte oder 'ne externe Soundkarte?
Hast du für die den entsprechenden Treiber installiert?



> Sound der vom ebenfals angeschlossenen Fernseher übertragen wurde, wurde nicht im DIscord mitübertragen


Der war/ist via HDMI an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, oder?


----------



## Deathy93 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Kannst du mal bitte einen Screenshot von dem Sound>Aufnahme Menü machen.


Ich  besitze ebenfalls das QH-90, aber derartige Probleme hatte ich noch nie.
Weder mit Onboard Sound, noch mit dedizierter Soundkarte.

Hast nicht zufällig Stereo Mix an?


----------



## Loschi1990 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Ich habe den Onboard Soundchip "SupremeFX"
Habe den neusten Treiber von der Herstellerseite meines Maximus x Hero geladen und installiert.

Der Fernseher hängt an der CPU mit HDMI angeschlossen. Der Neuste Grafiktreiber der CPU ist installiert.


----------



## Deathy93 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Ich kann dir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es nicht am Headset liegt.
Nach kurzer Recherche bei Google haben wohl einige dieses Problem mit demselben Soundchip.


Sind unter Aufnahmegeräte > Mikrofon > Rechtsklick > Effekte/Verbesserungen irgendwelche Haken gesetzt?

Welches Gerät ist denn bei dir als Standgerät gesetzt für die Soundwiedergabe unter Sound > Wiedergabe?


----------



## Loschi1990 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Wie kommt es dann das an dem selben Soundchip mit dem alten Headset nix zu hören ist?
 Sind keine Haken gesetzt.
Standartgerät ist Lautsprecher


----------



## JackA (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

1zu1 Alternative zum QPad QH-90 wäre das Kingston HyperX Cloud 1. Vllt. haben die das mit dem Mikrofon anders gelöst, falls es wirklich am Headset liegt.


----------



## Loschi1990 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Hab mir jetzt nochmal das QH-90 bestellt. Kommt morgen an. Berichte dann ob es die gleichen Probleme hat. Nächster Versuch wird dann das anschliessen der Kopfhöhrer an den AV-Receiver anstatt an den Onboard Chip


----------



## Deathy93 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> 1zu1 Alternative zum QPad QH-90 wäre das Kingston HyperX Cloud 1. Vllt. haben die das mit dem Mikrofon anders gelöst, falls es wirklich am Headset liegt.



Wie soll es denn am Mikrofon liegen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Sein Problem ist, dass die PC Sounds mit übertragen werden. Das hat doch wenig mit dem Mikrofon, der Hardware an sich zu tun.
Das passiert normalerweise nur, wenn Stereomix aktiviert ist.

Es muss eine Einstellungssache sein oder die Soundtreiber sind bugged.
Was sogar sehr wahrscheinlich ist, weil man nach 2 Minuten Google ein paar Threads findet, in denen dieselben Probleme beklagt werden.

So aus der Ferne zu helfen ist leider nicht so leicht.


----------



## JackA (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten,
die eine und davon gehe ich auch aus, weil man sonst zum QH-90 nichts findet, ist, wie du schon sagst, ne Treiber/Einstellungssache, wobei aber kein Headset dann funktionieren sollte.
Die andere Möglichkeit kann durchaus direkt übers Headset passieren, was man oft bei billigen vorfindet. Da spricht der Ton, den man über die Ohrmuscheln hört, aufs Mikrofon über, da schlecht abgeschirmt, oder man zu Laut hört.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*



> Der Fernseher hängt an der CPU mit HDMI angeschlossen. Der Neuste Grafiktreiber der CPU ist installiert.


Ok - auch bei dieser Konstellation ist der Onboard-Sound nicht beteiligt.
Ich  vermute das Problem daher immer noch in dessen Einstellungen, aber warten wir mal ab, was das neue QH-90 bringt. Eventuell wurde da in der Fertigung wirklich was falsch verdrahtet?


----------



## jeez90 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Ich habe davon tatsächlich in einem Test zum HyperX Cloud gelesen. Leute, die mit demjenigen, der das Cloud hat, in Discord waren haben sich sehr selten selbst gehört. Wenn die Modelle bautechnisch sehr ähnlich sind ist es vielleicht nicht gänzlich auszuschließen?


----------



## Deathy93 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*



jeez90 schrieb:


> Ich habe davon tatsächlich in einem Test zum HyperX Cloud gelesen. Leute, die mit demjenigen, der das Cloud hat, in Discord waren haben sich sehr selten selbst gehört. Wenn die Modelle bautechnisch sehr ähnlich sind ist es vielleicht nicht gänzlich auszuschließen?



Ich besitze das QPAD QH-90 seit 4 Jahren und hatte nie derartige Probleme.
Mein bester Freund hat sich das Headset zur selben Zeit gekauft und auch er hat nie derartige Probleme gehabt.
Weder mit dem Onboardsoundchip, noch mit dedizierter Soundkarte, wie bereits erwähnt.



Hier hat jemand dasselbe Problem:

ROG Strix Z270F Gaming - SupremeFX sound problems


----------



## Ericius (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Im Zweifel mal unter "Aufnahme" den Stereomix deaktvieren. Hat mir schon geholfen.


----------



## Loschi1990 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*



Ericius schrieb:


> Im Zweifel mal unter "Aufnahme" den Stereomix deaktvieren. Hat mir schon geholfen.



Bitte schau die Bilder auf Seite 2 nochmal an


----------



## JackA (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Aktivier und deaktivier nochmal alles, vllt. hat sich auch was aufgehängt.


----------



## Loschi1990 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Alles schon verpackt und wird morgen vom Boten abgeholt. Werde morgen neue Auskunft geben


----------



## Ash1983 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

- Stereomix aktivieren und wieder deaktivieren.
- Was ist denn der Sofortmodus? Mal deaktiviert?
- Mikrofonverstärkung aktiv? Mal reduzieren oder deaktivieren.


----------



## Berky (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Bin leider etwas zu Spät


> Hast du das Volume immer bei 100%? was passiert, wenn du mal auf 50% regelst?


Das hätte mich auch interessiert.


Dann gibt es noch Pegel Einstellung fürs Mikrofon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn beide Regler oben auf volle Kanne und der Pegel vom Headset auch volle Kanne ist, kann man auch zu so einem Ergebnis kommen. Hörst du wirklich so laut?
Dazu kann auch sein das beim alten Headset das Mikrofon nicht so sensibel war, dann hätte man jetzt nur Sensibilität herabsetzten müssen.
Nochmal auspacken?


----------



## Loschi1990 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Volume ist immer auf 100%. Auf 50% Ist aber das selbe. Hatte ich vorhin kurz ausprobiert. Hatte auch mal ohne das Zwischenteil angeschlossen trotzdem der selbe Fehler.

Mikro ist auf 100 und Verstärkung auf +0. Hab auch mal probiert das Headset mit Kraft aneinander gedrückt so das für mich nichts zu hören war. Der Ton wurde trotzdem übertragen


----------



## Loschi1990 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Neues Headset. Gleiches Problem. Aber halb so laut also aushaltbar für den gegenüber


----------



## Computerjul (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Headset überträgt Eigene PC Sounds*

Hatte auch mal dieses Problem. Und das sich andere beispielsweise bei mir im Teamspeak selber hören. Alle möglichen Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen aber dieser "Bug" lässt sich nicht beheben. Hab meine SBZ ausgebaut und den ONBOARD SoundCore 3D vom Z170X Gaming7 aktiviert und nutze den samt *TI Burr Brown[SUP]®[/SUP] OPA2134 *und hab dieses Problem nicht mehr. Ich bekomme mit dem DT880 600 Ohm durch den Gain Boost Switch am Board sogar mehr Power als mit der SB Z. Und der Sound ist meines erachtens wirklich identisch zur SB Z. Mit dem DT880 600Ohm tatsächlich besser da er nochmal ordentlich befeuert wird.


----------



## TurricanNP (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich konnte das Problem bei mir lösen indem ich den Microphon Boost von +20 Db auf 0.0 Db runter geregelt habe.
Allerdings bin ich dann für andere leiser.
PS. Edit: Habe jetzt wieder das Mix auf 100% und den Boost bei +20 DB. Ich hatte das Problem nur im Teamspeak dort in den Einstellungen (Extras > Optionen > Aufnahme) habe ich jetzt ein Hacken bei Echo Dämpfung gesetzt damit funktioniert es wieder.


----------

